# Mahogany twitch baits



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Took a few pics with phone when I turned dryer off this am. All mahogany, all sink.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Very cool Jesse


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

When you gonna start sellin em?


----------



## buxrus (Jun 6, 2009)

Pretty work!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome! Great work.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Very Nice


----------

